

Misreading Scoble on Microsoft cry - hhm
http://scobleizer.com/2008/02/15/misreading-scoble-on-microsoft-cry/

======
gstar
Why does Scoble get time on news.yc? All I ever see him do is shill for large
publicly listed companies.

Now they're making him cry?

Scoble is ESR 2.0.

~~~
dskhatri
ESR? Equivalent Series Resistance? EE here :)

